# my Ps look tired



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i currently ly bought a new powerhead its an AC it does 400 gph

my current setup is Ac500 and penguin170 with bio wheel for filtraion

and a penguin 550 powerhead that does 200 gh

the penguin Powerhead was in the tank and turned on all the time...soon i noticed the Ps were barely swimming and i wanted more current (exercise u fat ass Ps)

but now they hang out in the left side of the tank Looks like where there is least current only 2 like to swim in the current...but even them look sorta tired...

should i turn off the powerhead at night?? i know some people that never turns theirs off and some that do...

what Would U Do ..hmmmm??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How can you tell ? Do they tell you ?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

They will be fine with it on.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Hah funny guy with the jokes huh....yea i sorta can...they only do it at night time...during the da they are fighting...but lately they been just chillin :nod:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

buy an automatic timer at home depot for $5. just set it for 12 hours on 12 hours off.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

illnino said:


> buy an automatic timer at home depot for $5. just set it for 12 hours on 12 hours off.


 Yeh, you can always do this... along with your light setup.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

so u are saying i should turn it off then...??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

when i get mine im going to do like 16 hours on 8 hours off


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

oic well i guess then ill be turning mine off at night


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i never turn mine off i figure rivers in nature arent affected (flow rate)by day night why would i


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Just keep it on, the p's will find a dead spot if they want to sleep in a relatively slow moving flow. I've never turned mine off at night. I couldnt' see why, unless you were super smart and know how to simulate different seasons in the amazon w/ water temp, flow rate, chemistry, etc.


----------



## bir2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i turn it off.. coz i have a 40 g tank and my powerhead is a 1000 liters per hour... its too strong for a dreaming fish... hehehe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your waterflow seems alot. Powerhead are great for waterflow and excercise for your Ps, but no P can fight the currents 24/7 and would need dead spots to rest in. Reduce the waterflow in your tank and you'll see your Ps more active and not hiding alot more.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

do i have too much water flow??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> do i have too much water flow??


 it depends , whats the placement ? , If you think you have too much flow , turn her down a c-hair


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

leave the power head off for a day,turn it back on and see what happens.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In the wild, fish can swim to area's with less or no currents - that's a bit tricky in a fish tank (no matter how much decor you have).

If you have the idea that your fish might be tired (and if anyone, it's you that knows your fish, how they usually behave, and what might be out of the ordinary), I'd switch it off at night, or leave it on for 24 hours, then off for 24 hours, etc. Just experiment and see how the (re-)act.

Fyi: I keep the powerhead in my redbelly tank on 24/7, but it's not a very powerful one (325 gph), and it's a fairly long tank (52") - my reds seem very comfortable the way it is right now, but as soon as I notice peculiarities as far as attitude, behaviour or postute goes, I take action - maybe it's nothing, but maybe it is, and better safe than sorry...


----------

